# Pioneer vsx-1120 +Sherbourn 7-1250A



## robsong (Apr 3, 2010)

I'm looking at adding the Sherbourn 7-1250A to power my NHT speakers VT-1.2 fronts, VS-2a center and the rears NHT VS-1.2 satellites. Maybe just get the Pioneer sc37 or Onkyo 3008, 5008 to drive my speakers. I'm thinking that my Pioneer vsx-1120 doesn't have the juice to power my speakers. Tell me it's all in my head and that the Pioneer vsx-1120 is all that I need. :scratch:


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
NHT's tend to not be very efficient Speakers which mean that they will need more power to output the same levels as more efficient Speakers. Depending on the size of your Room and how loud you tend to prefer playback, using either a more powerful AVR or Amplifier really might be in order.

The SC-37 turned in a fantastic performance when Bench Tested outputting well over 120 Watts into 5 and 7 Channels. Very few AVR's do this well. Pioneer's VSX-1020 only output 28.7 Watts into 5 Channels when Bench Tested and I do not think its Design is greatly different to the 1120 so you might be on to something.
The 37 uses Bang & Olefsen Designed ICE Power Modules and is a totally different Design than the 1020 or 1120. Sadly, Pioneer is no longer using the ICE Modules in the 2011 Lineup recently announced. If you can find an SC-37 On Sale, I would jump on it. Also, our own Dave Uptpn did a fantastic Review of the 37 that can be seen in our Reviews Section.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## robsong (Apr 3, 2010)

That's what I thinking about the Pioneer vsx-1120 and power to drive my speakers. I don't play it that loud but like too once in awhile.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

robsong said:


> That's what I thinking about the Pioneer vsx-1120 and power to drive my speakers. I don't play it that loud but like too once in awhile.


Hello,
Is that the current AVR that you are using? 
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## robsong (Apr 3, 2010)

Yes I'm using the pioneer vxs-1120 right now to power my NHT speakers. That's why I was thinking about getting the amp. The speaker sensitivity is 86db for fronts, rears and 88db for center. These are the four amps that I'm looking at Sherwood Newcastle A-965, Sherbourn 7-1250, Arcam P-1000 and Anthem PVA-7 thanks.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
The SC-37 is being sold for a really nice discount on Amazon. This AVR has plenty of power to drive your NHT's without breaking a sweat. I would consider placing a Listing on Craigslist, Audiogon, or Ebay and putting that money towards an SC-37. You have a much nicer AVR with an Amplifier Section on par with many budget outboard Amplifiers.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Mark Techer (Jan 17, 2008)

Does the 1020 have pre-outs? 

I have a 1018 (THX Select 2) which offers full 7.1 pre-outs. I chose this model over others because of this point. Last year I was able to upgrade to active LCRs. The 1019 did not have THX processing or pre-outs.


----------



## robsong (Apr 3, 2010)

The vsx-1120 does have pre-outs that's why I 'm thinking about getting an amp to drive my speakers.


----------



## Almadacr (May 5, 2011)

The VSX-1120 is the american brother of the VSX-1125 that i have and they have pre-outs the 1020 dosen`t . 

Having a amp is always great , but i would check Outlaw or Emotiva before Sherbourn :huh: .


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Sherbourn was actually sold to Emotiva. There will be new Emotiva Designs to replace the XPA and UPA Amplifier Series that will incorporate the synergy of the Companies merging.

If you have Preamp Outputs, that is certainly a direction to go. I am so impressed with the SC-37 that I honestly think it is on par with the UPA-5. Given that the SC-37 is now being sold for around 1000 Dollars, it actually might be cost effective to sell the 1120 and just go with the 37. It is extremely rare that I have this level of confidence in an AVR, but the Test Bench results are in the pudding so to speak.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## CHASLS2 (Jun 18, 2011)

My Pioneer 1120k does a very good job driving my RF7 system, but just added a Emotiva UPA2 to drive the RF7's. I will say the UPA2 makes everything sound so much cleaner and crisper.


----------

